# Warum ist beim Trial der Freilauf vorne?



## Bioabfall (25. März 2012)

.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. März 2012)

Mir fallen spontan 2 Gründe ein:

1. Leichter zu ersetzen 

2. Stabiler --> Der Freilauf kann größer dimensioniert werden, weshalb die Klinken weiter aussen liegen können. Dementsprechend ist die angreifende Kraft auf die einzelnen Sperrklinken geringer.
Bei einer Nabe muss alles in einen kleinen Raum gesteckt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioabfall (25. März 2012)

.


----------



## Sherco (25. März 2012)

Der Sinn ist Tatsächlich die bodenfreiheit,die man gewinnt


----------



## coaster (26. März 2012)

Wäre der Freilauf hinten, müsstest du vorne ein grösseres Ritzel fahren um auf eine fahrbare Übersetzung zu kommen. Ca 20 bis 24 Zähne wie beim Bmx. Oder eine Kasettennabe, was aber teuer und viel schwerer wäre.


----------



## bike-show.de (26. März 2012)

Bitte wähle künftig einen sprechenden Titel, z.b. "Warum Freilauf vorne?".


----------



## echo trialer (26. März 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, wegen der Größe.

Und auch wegem dem Gewicht. 
Vorne Freilauf+Kleines Ritzel hinten= leicht
Hinten Freilauf+Großes Ritzel vorne= schwer

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2012)

Naja, das eine Freilaufnabe weniger stabil sein soll, halte ich für fragwürdig.

Mein Chris King ist jetzt 4 Jahre in Betrieb und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Zeig mir ein Freilaufritzel, welches diese Zeit übersteht...

interessant ist sicher auch die gewichtsverteilung. So ist mit einem Freilaufritzel das gewicht/der schwerpunkt eher in die Mitte verlagert.


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. März 2012)

Da ich es zufällig gerade lese, eine kurze Aufklärung.

Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr an den damaligen Beitrag erinnern, muss ewig her sein, aber was ich sicherlich meinte war folgendes:

Wenn du den Freilauf vorn fährst heißt eine Kurbelumdrehung auch eine Freilaufumdrehung also bei x Einrastpunkten auch x mögliche Einrastungen.

Wenn du den selben Freilauf hinten montierst und auf die gleiche Übersetzung kommen willst, dann brauchst du vorn wie bereits erwähnt ein größeres festes Ritzel.

Durch das so entstehende Größenverhältnis der Ritzel vorn > hinten ergibt eine Kurbelumdrehungen nichtmehr genau eine ritzel umdrehung sondern eben je nach Verhältnis etwas mehr als eine.

Dadurch ergeben sich also auch mehr mögliche Einrastungen als die eigentlichen x des Freilaufs pro Kurbelumdrehung. 

Ich hoffe das machts halbwegs sinn.


----------



## ecols (29. März 2012)

korrekt. Die "gefühlten" Einrastpunkte an der Kurbel werden einfach mit der Übersetzung multipliziert, Beispielsweise werden aus den 72 Einrastpunkten einer King mit einer Übersetzung von 18:15 = 1,2 86,4 Einrastpunkte. Das heißt auch dass man die Kurbel 5 (!) mal komplett rotieren muss, damit die EP wieder an exakt der selben Stelle liegen. In wie weit das spürbar/relevant ist mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Bei einer 170mm Kurbel liegen die effektiven Einrastpunkte damit etwa 12mm auseinander. Zu bedenken gibt es dazu noch, dass die Kette beim Freilauf hinten beim Einrasten eine Rolle spielt (der weg bis zum nächsten EP verlängert sich um den "Druchhang" der Kette). Allerdings überwiegen für mich die Vorteile durch den Freilauf im Heck, gerade was die Wartungsarmut und die Irrelevanz der Kettenspannung angeht.

Außerdem finde ich die TNN Ritzel-Bashguard Kombination auf der Middleburn einfach sexy.


----------



## Eisbein (30. März 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> korrekt. Die "gefühlten" Einrastpunkte an der Kurbel werden einfach mit der Übersetzung multipliziert, Beispielsweise werden aus den 72 Einrastpunkten einer King mit einer Übersetzung von 18:15 = 1,2 86,4 Einrastpunkte. Das heißt auch dass man die Kurbel 5 (!) mal komplett rotieren muss, damit die EP wieder an exakt der selben Stelle liegen. In wie weit das spürbar/relevant ist mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> Bei einer 170mm Kurbel liegen die effektiven Einrastpunkte damit etwa 12mm auseinander. Zu bedenken gibt es dazu noch, dass die Kette beim Freilauf hinten beim Einrasten eine Rolle spielt (der weg bis zum nächsten EP verlängert sich um den "Druchhang" der Kette). Allerdings überwiegen für mich die Vorteile durch den Freilauf im Heck, gerade was die Wartungsarmut und die Irrelevanz der Kettenspannung angeht.
> 
> *Außerdem finde ich die TNN Ritzel-Bashguard Kombination auf der Middleburn einfach sexy.*






Das problem mit dem Kettendurchhang hat man bei einem Frontfreilauf auch. Höchstwarscheinlich sogar noch problematischer, denn meistens kann man die kette nicht so spannen, dass kein durchhang vorhanden ist. -> Großer Vorteil von kettenspannern die über eine Feder spannen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (30. März 2012)

würde mal sagen das es daher kommt weil es 1ten Monty(20zoll) schon lange so macht (und alle nachgezogen haben)
und 2ten beim Defekt des Freilauf der Freilauf schneller und Kostengünstiger getauscht werden kann wie ne Freilaufnabe


----------



## Stonsen (23. April 2012)

Also das mit der Größe und der Bodenfreiheit kann nicht stimmen.  Beim BMX hat man hinten bis zu nur 9 Zähne. Das wäre ja dann vorn 14 oder 15 und somit insgesamt kleiner!


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. April 2012)

Irgendwas muss die Kräfte auch verarbeiten. Wie viele Klinken passen wohl in einen 9T Driver?
Zu kleine Lager und dementsprechender Verschleiß.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. April 2012)

+ Zugkraft auf die Kette!


----------



## coaster (27. April 2012)

@ Stonson, das stimmt so nicht. Beim Bmx fährt man vorne 20 und mehr. Nur die Flatlander fahren 18. Hatte einmal 16 vorne ( Flatland) , das war nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. April 2012)

In seltenen Fällen gibt es wirklich Vorne 16-14T. Die Firma Profile hatte mal eine Zeit lang 7T Driver im Angebot für ihre Naben. Ob es sie immer nicht gibt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (27. April 2012)

der vorteil beim frontfreilauf ergibt sich doch aus der summe , 
kleinere ritzel sind fahrbar , 
der freilauf ist durch seine größe stabil genug ( wenn man nen guten auch nimmt) ,
dann kommt sicherlich das gewicht dazu ,
die ganze klamotte finde ich auch sehr wartungsarm und verschleiß gibts auch kaum.
kettenspannung finde ich lächerlich , selbst wenn die kette nicht bis anschlag gespannt ist , merkt man keinen leerweg in den pedalen .

was auch ein grund für den freilauf ist , ist die kompakte bauweise im bezug auf rahmen , hinterbauten werden immer filigraner und kompakter gebaut , da ists nur sehr selten möglich mehr als 18 z zu fahren vorne .
am 20er würd ich daher klar sagen frontfreilauf !

beim 26er seh ich das etwas anders , ich fuhr damals ja die alte hope vom felix in kombi mit normalen kurbeln vorne , war super angenehm und auch haltbar , aber dawar auch viel mehr platz für solche kurbeln als bei meinem rockman 20er z.b grade .


----------



## Stonsen (28. April 2012)

Es geht um die pauschal Aussage "kleinere Ritzel sind fahrbar"

Das stimmt so nicht.

Nehme ich ne BMX Nabe bit 9 Zähnen am Ritzel, da könnte ich mir vor ein 15? er Kettenblatt draufmachen. Ob das hält ist die andere Frage. Mir gings nur um die Größe der Kettenblätter. 


Zum Thema: ich hab auch schon von der Gewichtsverteilung gehört, die dann wohl besser wäre.


----------

